# Cutting Mat for Trade



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm planning to replace my old cutting mat soon... if any one interested in trading above for F1 Chrony pls PM me.

just a joke :rolling:


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

No trade, but how much, mate ?.....

Cheers Allan


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

A orginal e~shot cutting mat for a chrony F1, let me think for a few days :rofl:


----------

